# whats this?



## jkdhit (Jul 3, 2005)

i clicked user control panel for the first time ever since i signed up. i saw at the bottom of the screen there was some section about latest reputation received.. so whats that all about?

 i have 2 reds, 1 grey, and 4 green. it also says -2  

 so whats all of that for?


----------



## silatman (Jul 3, 2005)

Dude check out the FAQs this is covered very well.
Basically anyone can agree or disagree with any of your posts and either give or take points away.
You will find alot of people want to be invisable when they take points away, personally I think if you want to take away points you should leave a reason and a name otherwize I dont think the comments are worth anything.
Say what you mean and mean what you say, stand by your convictions or keep your mouth shut.
Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## MJS (Jul 3, 2005)

This thread should answer your questions.


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010


----------

